# Exporting car to Netherlands



## tbraam (Aug 12, 2010)

I have owned my car for over 2 years and bought it when I still had a residence visa. Now I am on a visit visa and am moving back to Netherlands and want to bring my car with me there. Would I be ok getting export plates from RTA when I don't have a visa?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

tbraam said:


> I have owned my car for over 2 years and bought it when I still had a residence visa. Now I am on a visit visa and am moving back to Netherlands and want to bring my car with me there. Would I be ok getting export plates from RTA when I don't have a visa?


You should check with RTA directly or with a logistics company that specialises in this. There have been a number of other threads in the past with info about exporting etc. If you need the name of a logistics company to enquire I can help you out. Just PM me. They should be able to tell you the procedure over the phone.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I just realised you only have one post so you wont be able to PM me but you should be able to receive (and send??) visitor messages. Let me know if you need extra info and I will send you a message.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Good article in today's national re import and export of vehicles...

http://thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100814/MOTORING/708139959/0/PERSONALFINANCE


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An excellent article written by a good friend. 

I will be adding it to the sticky thread. 
-


----------



## Katerina23 (Aug 17, 2010)

This is exactly what i'm looking for...

Thank you very very very very much!!


----------

